
DigiCert to Acquire Symantec’s Website Security and Related PKI Solutions - perlgeek
https://www.symantec.com/about/newsroom/press-releases/2017/symantec_0802_01
======
perlgeek
"PKI Solutions" seems to refer to Symantec's CA business.

